# Port scannen/schicken



## Xeonas (22. Feb 2010)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit den Ports und zwar:

Würde ich gerne über Ports etwas verschicken und jetzt kommt das schwierige!

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie, ich weiß zwar wie ich vorgehen muss theoretisch aber praktisch keine 
Ahnung welchen Code ich nehmen muss oder wo ich den finde.

Einfach nur wenn ich einen Text über Port 1080 verschicke das der Client dann erhält :toll:

danke im voraus


----------



## madboy (22. Feb 2010)

sowas? 
	
	
	
	





```
telnet 192.168.x.y 1080
```
Ansonsten: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 18 Netzwerkprogrammierung


----------



## Xeonas (22. Feb 2010)

Telnet war nicht ganz was ich erzielen wollte ich erklär einmal für was ich das genau brauche 

Und zwar wollte ich einen Netzwerk Chat machen wo die Nachrichten z.B.: über Port xx gesendet werden, jedoch wusste ich nicht wie ich das anstellen könnte da habe ich mir gedacht, ihr schiest mir ein paar Java Code fetzen zu mit den ich das bauaen kann 

Oder halt das was du mir geschickt hast Java ist auch eine Insel das ist super von dir 
Ich schau natürlich das sofort durch ob das dabei ist ^^
Vielen Dank 

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal xD


Edit:

Ok Ich habe das Kapitel durchgeblättert und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich zu blöd bin dafür 
Ich habe das nicht gefunden wie ich über einen Port etwas verschicken kann ueh:

Villeicht ist meine Logik falsch, dass man nichts über Ports senden kann im Netzwerk/Internet!
Villeicht könnt ihr mich da ein bisschen Unterrichten.:rtfm:

Ich danke im voraus


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

Deiner Postingzeit und Deiner Editzeit entnehme ich das Du auch nur diese eine Seite gelesen hast ... die wichtigen Sachen kommen aber erst auf der nachfolgenden Seite ... und das ganze Thema ist nicht in 15 Minuten gelesen - definitiv


----------



## Xeonas (22. Feb 2010)

xD ich habe das nicht in 15 Minuten gelesen,, war nur leider zu faul zurückzuschreiben entschuldige
Hatte schon um 18:20 begonnen 
Edit:

Aber du hast nicht ganz unrecht da ich mich nicht ganz sogut auskenne, habe ich mir das nicht GANZ genau durchgelesen 
Ich schau es mir nochmacl durch!!!!


----------

